# Looking for new system for painting basement bulkhead doors



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I just went to look at a job yesterday, and one of the things the guy wants done is to repaint his exterior basement door. In the past I have always:
- Washed with TSP and bleach to kill the mold and mildew 
- Scraped off any loose stuff 
- Sanded the crap out of them
- Wiped them down with paint thinner to remove all the sanding dust
- Applied one coat of Rust-o-leum primer to bare areas (sometimes I just do the whole thing if its pretty bad)
- Topcoat with whatever latex paint I'm putting on the house 

Is there a better system for getting this done? Is there another primer that would be more durable or rust resistant? Thanks ahead of time for the input.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

While we're talking about metal, I also need to paint a landscape trailer (soon to become my power washing trailer:thumbup. I'm leaning towards sherkem for that, but I am open to suggestions for both primer and topcoat. I am planning on using some sort of brush on truck bed liner for everything under the deck (the deck is coming off and getting refinished as well, maybe even with that new "restore" stuff I've seen around), and the sherkem in black for everything you can see.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

What about penatrol as a primer? I've never used the stuff before. I need something pretty rugged for that trailer so it can stand up to some abuse.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

mpminter said:


> While we're talking about metal, I also need to paint a landscape trailer (soon to become my power washing trailer:thumbup. .


 
get some rattle cans an be done with it ............they only take a beating anyway so why waste the time right ? maybe replace the boards an hit the rims with something to give it that brand new look and as far as the doors go just keep doing what your doing an you'll be fine but maybe get a better primer, one that you can use on multiple jobs like Cover Stain.......


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for the reply ole, definitely some food for thought. I kinda want to do the trailer in something higher end as a durability test. If it holds up on my trailer, then it will definitely hold up for a customer! Also, I live in New England so I have to protect this thing from rust.


----------

